# Six mile corner report 1/23/03



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea

A few walleye showing up off Centennial boat ramp and Stienke Flats. Need to keep moving to find numbers.

Lake Audubon

Activity has slowed somewhat. So has the traffic due to the cold temps. Some fish are still being caught deep off of the Totten Trail Boat Ramp in 35 to 50 feet of water.

Carbody is still producing in 30 to 38 feet off the south and southeast sides.

Fish these areas with Genz Worms, Fat Boys (no I don't mean your buddy), Gem N Eyes and Chubby Darters tipped with just the minnow head. Also try using a #6 or 8 treble and tip it with 2-3 minnows.


----------

